

Build Your Own Quad-Core Machine With The Tempest Case - iman
http://www.gamedev.net/features/reviews/productreview.asp?productid=713

======
michael_dorfman
I wish the author had made a _(edit: more susbtantive)_ comment about how
quiet (or loud) his machine ended up. With all those fans, I'd guess it would
sound like a jet, but maybe the case is designed to handle that quietly?

~~~
iman
From the end of the article:

Advantages: * Despite the number of fans, it was quite a bit quieter than I
expected.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Yeah, I saw that, but what were his expectations? I mean, how noisy is it?

